# Gws Pro Diver Strap Pins



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

As mentioned here previously I have one of these but the strap/lug pins are missing. They are the threaded at one end type. Does anyone have experience of these, are they likely to be a common thread pitch/diameter, what is the thread format likely to be. If i had the dimensions I may be able to make my own. I have already contacted GWS about other spares in the past and they were unwilling to supply them so am reluctant to waste my time again.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

have you looked on the bay, they have tube and screws on there plus compression bars as well


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> have you looked on the bay, they have tube and screws on there plus compression bars as well


Thanks for the suggestion, I have sourced comp bars and link pins from there, but part of the problem is I don't even know the thread diameter or pitch for the lug pins


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for suggestions (in this thread and others). The 'threaded' pins are eluding me, so I tried as has been suggested to me to find 'fat bars'. I did manage to find 2mm diameter spring bars which just do the job and feel solid enough. So at last I am able to fit the bracelet and use the watch. Many thanks to those that took an interest. (this is the watch I rescued in another thread)


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I have,nt found any watch company's yet Fossel, Nautica' quicksilver,animal,Luminox etc etc who supply parts, have you called & asked them for the pin sizes, I'm sure it would have saved a lot of time.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

antony said:


> , have you called & asked them for the pin sizes, I'm sure it would have saved a lot of time.





Timez Own said:


> ........I have already contacted GWS about other spares in the past and they were unwilling to supply them so am reluctant to waste my time again.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I have contacted rolex & omega about the supply of parts parts so am reluctant to waste my time on them again either.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

antony said:


> I have contacted rolex & omega about the supply of parts parts so am reluctant to waste my time on them again either.


Whats the point eh?

I was talking to a jeweller about this who told me that even when he informed TAG that he was in the trade with his own shop they still insisted that if he wanted new lug pins for one of their watches he would have to send the watch to them to be fitted, he of course declined in a state of incredulity. (yes they were spring bars)


----------

